# Next Kolomoki Society artifact show



## Son (Jan 26, 2011)

Will be held in Chiefland Florida Febuary 5, 2011 at the Tommy Usher Pineland Center, 506 S.W. 4th Place. Contact Drew Davis (VP) at 407 455 4141 or email at floridaflint@gmail.com for information. There might be two tables left, last I heard. The Society can be joined at the show, just see Treasurer Dan Milam. For any other information, you can PM me. It was a great show last year, and it's going to be better this year. Next show will be in Donalsonville Ga, to be announced.
Thanks
Son


----------



## dmedd (Jan 26, 2011)

This is a great show with a great bunch of folks. The artifacts are nice also. Don't miss this one.


----------



## Son (Jan 27, 2011)

Dmedd, looks like we're the only one's here that likes artifact shows.


----------



## Pointpuller (Jan 27, 2011)

I will be attending.  I was there last year and I can tell you it is a good one.  Awesome artifacts on display and alot of locals bringing in artifacts that havent been shown before.  This year I hear there will be 2 well known speakers and 2 flintknapping demonstrations along with an auction.  Cant wait!!!


----------



## dmedd (Jan 27, 2011)

Pointpuller said:


> I will be attending.  I was there last year and I can tell you it is a good one.  Awesome artifacts on display and alot of locals bringing in artifacts that havent been shown before.  This year I hear there will be 2 well known speakers and 2 flintknapping demonstrations along with an auction.  Cant wait!!!



You're bringing the fish dip...right...grandpa?


----------



## Son (Jan 28, 2011)

I forgot about the Grandpa, great to see he's joined the old group.


----------



## TNGIRL (Jan 28, 2011)

Son, those are some mighty fine points!!!!  And you and David aren't the only ones liking them shows.....I'd love to be able to go but got a previous event committed that weekend in Gainesville, GA. Take some pics and post up OK? BTW How you doing? ain't seen you around much...hope all is well!!!!


----------



## Son (Jan 28, 2011)

Doing good, not fast, but i'm wide open. Will take pictures and post em. TNGIRL, are you not on our forum? PM me if not.


----------



## Arrowhead95 (Jan 28, 2011)

Can't wait to go again.

Don't have anything to show but there sure is a lot of fine stuff to see and great people to see again.


----------



## dmedd (Jan 29, 2011)

It's going to be a good time, kind of like a family reunion.


----------



## Son (Jan 29, 2011)

And for members, free admission, free tables and free food. Can't beat that with a stick. The auction will be fun too, can't wait.


----------



## dalton257 (Jan 29, 2011)

cant wait Ill be there. Im looking forward to hearing Dr Purdy speak. I was looking on another website and seen where they had named a uniface after her. Correct me if Im wrong but heard shes gonna speak on the Vero Beach incised mammoth bone. Also Dr. Richard Hulbert, Manager of Vertebrate Paleontology at The University of Florida is supposed to be there as well.


----------



## Son (Jan 30, 2011)

Sounds good Dalton.


----------



## Outboardfanatic (Feb 3, 2011)

I'll be there bright & early. Went last year and had a great time


----------



## Son (Feb 8, 2011)

Dr. Purdy and Drew


----------



## Son (Feb 8, 2011)

Dr. Hulbert and Drew


----------



## Son (Feb 8, 2011)

Danny's x 2  : 






Entrance to show with Drew's crew











Jason's pet  ;D






Big D & his killer point !


----------



## Son (Feb 8, 2011)




----------



## Son (Feb 8, 2011)

I came down with a virus and missed the show, and what a show it was.

Here's a few of the type points I would have displayed, had I been able to attend


----------



## TNGIRL (Feb 8, 2011)

It sure looked like a fine show!!! I would have loved to see it all!!!!!!
I hate you got sick and couldn't make it!! and BTW no I'm not a member.....yet!
thanks for posting the cool pics.


----------



## dmedd (Feb 8, 2011)

TNGirl you should join. It's a great group of folks with a ton of information concerning artifacts. I ended up missing the show also because of sickness in the family. I sure did want to go.


----------



## Son (Feb 8, 2011)

Our next show will be scheduled sometime in May, in Donalsonville Ga, at the American Legion Hall, post 157. Located south of town on highway 39, just south of the airport. We have a forum winging off my website where dedicated collectors, and other outdoor fanatics stay in touch. Probably one of the most friendly forums on the web. If interested in joining to see what we have going on, just PM me or email for instructions on how to get registered. Spam has been a problem, so we're having to sign people up the hard way. Thanks for looking at our thread here. Hope you enjoyed it, come and join us. The Kolomoki Society Inc was established in 1962 in Early Co. Ga. Many of our old family members have gone on, but our new family members continue to grow. Better than a family reunion and most of us are not even kin. Imagine that.


----------



## whatsamerc (Feb 8, 2011)

great pics............thanks


----------



## Son (Feb 8, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## Nugefan (Feb 9, 2011)

awesome pix , Thanks for postin' ....


----------



## Son (Feb 10, 2011)

Thanks Nudge, that's what it's all about.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 10, 2011)

Love that oblique flakin` on that Suwannee. It is a fine point.


----------



## Son (Feb 11, 2011)

That Suwannee guy knew how to knock em out huh Nic. There was another big one found in the same site, but it had not been finished. Same flaking but the base had not been finalized and ground. Pasco Co. Fl, in Elfers.


----------



## runswithbeer (Feb 11, 2011)

man they just didnt make stuff like that in my part of the woods


----------



## dalton257 (Feb 12, 2011)

I made the show and it was really good. I wish there was another show sooner. I set up but had my son sit at my table while I talked to everybody all over the show. Good job to all that had a part


----------



## Son (Feb 13, 2011)

I know of three of us who didn't make it due to virus's and or the flu. Think I had the intestinal virus stuff along with sinus problems. Rough stuff this time around. Hope all who was sick, is better and can make our next show in May at Donalsonville Ga.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 13, 2011)

I want to make that trip!  I'm planning that one!  Thanks!


----------



## Son (Feb 13, 2011)

You'll be glad you did, great bunch of folks come to our meetings, and all are more than willing to share what they know. Collectors first with the Kolomoki Society. And the only Society that gives back to their members. 









FYI, here's some information about the above points.
Although you may find the above points called various names, depending on the book you read. (all published after 1990), they have been called Tallahassee Points since 1968.


----------



## dmedd (Feb 13, 2011)

Those are much older points than what's being called Tallahassee now.


----------



## Son (Feb 14, 2011)

Yep Dmedd, and in my opinion, they are much older than Daltons. I've found the form with Simpson points in early Co. Ga, and in Hillsborough Co. Fl. True Dalton forms for the most part will show a righthand bevel when they are resharpened. These old points I call Tallahassee never show such treatment. And I've seen em worn down to a nub. Over my many years, have also noticed, some are not serrated. Most have a heavy patina if found on land, have a thick paleo look to the blade and grinding along basal edges. Some may be fluted, struck or by pressure. Interesting form to say the least.

Here's a picture of the biggest Columbia point I've seen so far. Wide for the type.


----------



## Bow Only (Feb 15, 2011)

Son said:


> Yep Dmedd, and in my opinion, they are much older than Daltons. I've found the form with Simpson points in early Co. Ga, and in Hillsborough Co. Fl. True Dalton forms for the most part will show a righthand bevel when they are resharpened. These old points I call Tallahassee never show such treatment. And I've seen em worn down to a nub. Over my many years, have also noticed, some are not serrated. Most have a heavy patina if found on land, have a thick paleo look to the blade and grinding along basal edges. Some may be fluted, struck or by pressure. Interesting form to say the least.



And for the surface collector, they are very difficult to find.  If they were easy, I would have whole one.


----------



## Pointpuller (Feb 15, 2011)

kmckinnie said:


> I want to make that trip!  I'm planning that one!  Thanks!


Plan on that one and you and your wife need to set up a table.  Me and 2 The point will be there with a modest display.  Its a nice gathering of folks that like to collect points and hang out, socialize with some good folks and eat.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 15, 2011)

Pointpuller said:


> Plan on that one and you and your wife need to set up a table.  Me and 2 The point will be there with a modest display.  Its a nice gathering of folks that like to collect points and hang out, socialize with some good folks and eat.



We were bring some but we don't have no table full! lol


----------



## fishfryer (Feb 15, 2011)

Very impressive pictures and points,somebody sure spends a lot of time looking for them.Good job by all concerned.


----------



## FlFlintknapper (Feb 23, 2011)

I  guess I need to start checkin on here more often, seein as yall done put my face all over this thread, guess ill chime in. For those who dont know, the 2nd Annual Chiefland Show was a great success! We had nearly 40 tables of Artifacts and fossils on Display and we had two great guest speakers. Next years Chiefland Show will be Feb 4th 2012, so mark your calendars and you cant say I didnt give fair notice.. LOL For yall GA boys, the Donalsnville Show is a good one as well!


----------

